# The Inevitable 2014 Pro kit thread



## kbwh

Omega Pharma-Quick Step:









Furst!


----------



## LostViking

Darn, beat me to it!

Not liking the new threads - too much black. 
Like the light blue accents and the "OPQS" on the sleeves though.

I hereby dedicate this thread to Spade2 - who loves this stuff!


----------



## rufus

It wouldn't be bad if the stomach area was white, or a white fade to the light blue, instead of black.


----------



## RaptorTC

One of my favorite threads every year!

I like the OPQS ones myself. I'm a self admitted lover of kits with a lot of black though; Belkin's were by far my favorite last year.


----------



## kbwh

LostViking said:


> I hereby dedicate this thread to Spade2 - who loves this stuff!


I second this. We aim to please here.

As for the OPQS kit I like it because they went away from the fade job of 2013. The back is like the front, so even if there is a resemblance to the Garmin-Cervelo kit of 2011 it's still different. And apart from the color black there is nothing in common with the Sky Rapha kit of 2013.


----------



## Rokh On

It will be interesting to see if any changes are made with the Movistar kit now that they have moved on from Pinarello and Nalini to Canyon and Endura.


----------



## Dan Gerous

2014 BMC kit... Very similar.


----------



## kbwh

Now if BMC had the sensibility to invert the black and red on the shorts...


----------



## Local Hero

...moar


----------



## RaptorTC

Sneakers and a cycling kit is such a goofy look.


----------



## kbwh

Great hair, though.


----------



## looigi

Agree about sneakers. Birkenstocks are way better.


----------



## jspharmd

kbwh said:


> Now if BMC had the sensibility to invert the black and red on the shorts...


This!


----------



## jlandry

RaptorTC said:


> Sneakers and a cycling kit is such a goofy look.


I prefer the socks and sandals look.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Crocs! In BMC colors!


----------



## Dan Gerous

Sandals and Crocs are not expensive enough for BMC....


----------



## thechriswebb

kbwh said:


> Now if BMC had the sensibility to invert the black and red on the shorts...


Agreed.

Cadel Evans tends to observe rule 15 whenever he is in any sort of leader's jersey, which results in mostly black BMC shorts. When you look at it next to the all red BMC kits (and the other matchy kits) it looks way better. Black shorts are always a win in my book.
View attachment 289319


Also, why did this create a spam link from my reference to "black shorts?" I did not do that.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Dan Gerous said:


> Sandals and Crocs are not expensive enough for BMC....


Bally must have some Swiss made equivalent that cost $500 a pair.

chris: Cadel always looks good in black shorts. Those red ones are lame.


----------



## robdamanii

I've pretty much hated BMC kits since they left the black and white Assos days. Those were pretty slick.


----------



## kbwh

Spot the difference.


----------



## RaptorTC

The biggest difference is the back of the kit though with the red diamond.


----------



## kbwh

Indeed.


----------



## jlandry

I've always liked FDJ jerseys.


----------



## 88 rex

thechriswebb said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Also, why did this create a spam link from my reference to "black shorts?" I did not do that.


It's annoying (not you, but the spam links in general). I can't tell if it's an embedded link or a spam link. 

I was always a fan of the Movistar kits. Too much black going on in the the peleton now-a-days. I want to be able to identify teams via the chopper shots. C-dale and the carrot squad were good for that.


----------



## RedViola

kbwh said:


> Spot the difference.


Lapierre should be happy with the position on the cuffs, I think. Certainly should stand out in motorbike camera shots during a breakaway.


----------



## kbwh

robdamanii said:


> I've pretty much hated BMC kits since they left the black and white Assos days. Those were pretty slick.


Yeah, but that was because they looked like Assos kits of course.


----------



## RRRoubaix

Christ- that OPQS looks horrid. Don't we already have too many black kits in the peloton?! Ick.
I blame Sky.
Does no one ever consider how all that black will feel in France in mid-July?

Actually I quite liked the aqua-fade they had previously. Distinctive! 
(This from somone who owns a 2008 QSI kit, ha)


----------



## looigi

New OPQS kit in action:


----------



## MojoHamuki

yeah I also always liked the MoviStar kit as well as the green,blue and white frame color combo. 

I love black kits (Assos for example and Team Sky with the blue highlight) but both are so tastefully done and have a modern theme to them


----------



## cydswipe

Astana unveiled their 2014 jersey.

Astana Unveils 2014 Jersey | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## RedViola

cydswipe said:


> Astana unveiled their 2014 jersey.
> 
> Astana Unveils 2014 Jersey | Cyclingnews.com


I was expecting less yellow and more smirking Vino flipping twin birds. Disappointing.


----------



## kbwh

Astana blue & pink & yellow fade. Smokin!


----------



## cparrish

It is begining to feel like a comic book artist from the 90's designs these kits...


----------



## DonMI6

Lotto-Belisol. I like it, not sure about the hairdo though!


----------



## looigi

Hmmm. So this is the new BMC kit as opposed to that shown in post #7? It's a departure from that asymmetric red/black blocks of previous BMC kit, which was OK for awhile but getting old. I do like the new Astana design. 



cparrish said:


> View attachment 289538


----------



## LostViking

DonMI6 said:


> Lotto-Belisol. I like it, not sure about the hairdo though!


Awesome kit. Throwback in a good way. My fav thus far!

Need more red and other stand-out colors in the pack - the black and blue crew is getting tired and hard to tell apart.


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> Astana blue & & pink & yellow fade. Smokin!


I read that the pink is just an effect of poor lighting - what we see as pink here is actually white.


----------



## LostViking

looigi said:


> Hmmm. So this is the new BMC kit as opposed to that shown in post #7? It's a departure from that asymmetric red/black blocks of previous BMC kit, which was OK for awhile but getting old.


I'm sorry, he's a great rider, but a bit of a dork. Surprised he wasn't wearing leopard spotted sneakers!

Less "blocky", but essentially the kit is unchanged really. Nice kit - but nothing new here. Feel free to look away.


----------



## LostViking

looigi said:


> New OPQS kit in action:
> 
> View attachment 289488


Great team. Boring kit.


----------



## LostViking

RRRoubaix said:


> Christ- that OPQS looks horrid. Don't we already have too many black kits in the peloton?! Ick.
> I blame Sky.
> Does no one ever consider how all that black will feel in France in mid-July?
> 
> Actually I quite liked the aqua-fade they had previously. Distinctive!
> (This from somone who owns a 2008 QSI kit, ha)


Totally agree. Last year's edition was way better than the 2014 version. Pity to see regression.


----------



## LostViking

Rokh On said:


> It will be interesting to see if any changes are made with the Movistar kit now that they have moved on from Pinarello and Nalini to Canyon and Endura.


I liked their old kit despite how dark it was - made that poison green "M" really stand-out. If they change anything - perhaps more green accents?


----------



## cparrish

sorry for the confusion #7 is the actual kit. The one with the trimmed hair is my "fix".


----------



## Fignon's Barber

DonMI6 said:


> Lotto-Belisol. I like it, not sure about the hairdo though!


yes, really like the 2014 Lotto kit. They say they went retro to mark 30 years of sponsorship.


----------



## kbwh

The 2014 Lotto kit is a bit weird. The jersey is retro ok, but the shorts could belong to the 2012 and 13 "moving billboard" designs. I liked those too, btw.


----------



## RaptorTC

I quite like the Lotto kits. The bibs kinda clash with the whole retro thing, but I still really like the jersey.


----------



## kbwh

Italian Pro Conti awesomness:










Not to be confused with Vini Fantini of 2013. That team is registered as Yellow Fluo and will ride MCipollinis in 2014 too.


----------



## kbwh

Another one to go black: MTN-Qhubeka.










Poor riders got no shoes!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

kbwh said:


> Astana blue & pink & yellow fade. Smokin!


Reminds me of the Lampre Colnagos.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

kbwh said:


> Poor riders got no shoes!



And nobody showed up for their press conference?


----------



## LostViking

Re MTN - More black, oh joy!  But perhaps that shade is most suitable to the present state of Pro Cycling?

Suspect Tinkoff-Saxo will take Yellow over and become easier to spot in the black funeral procession that will be the 2014 peloton.

Perhaps something a'la?


----------



## rufus

kbwh said:


> Italian Pro Conti awesomness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with Vini Fantini of 2013. That team is registered as Yellow Fluo and will ride MCipollinis in 2014 too.


Yellow Flow???

With the addition of DeRosa as a sponsor, had to add some blue to the screaming yellow.


----------



## RedViola

rufus said:


> Yellow Flow???
> 
> With the addition of DeRosa as a sponsor, had to add some blue to the screaming yellow.


I am interested in seeing the team-issue De Rosas. Barring the influence of some coked-out graphic designer or a Lampre-style heist (another Italian job?), those bikes should look fantastic in the peloton.


----------



## RaptorTC

I think they could have crammed a few more logos onto that Vini Fantini jersey. Holy cow that thing is busy.


----------



## kbwh

Androni will beat it, just wait.


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> Another one to go black: MTN-Qhubeka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor riders got no shoes!


I love this team and love this kit. BMC (WT) and MTN (Conti) Qhubeka are my squads this year. I will also pull for all the young Americans as usual. There are some good ones on Argos Shimano (or whatever their new name is) and Garmin this year.


----------



## Rashadabd

thechriswebb said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Cadel Evans tends to observe rule 15 whenever he is in any sort of leader's jersey, which results in mostly black BMC shorts. When you look at it next to the all red BMC kits (and the other matchy kits) it looks way better. Black shorts are always a win in my book.
> View attachment 289319
> 
> 
> Also, why did this create a spam link from my reference to "black shorts?" I did not do that.


I think it's time for a whole new look for BMC. I completely dig the colors, but both BMC and Garmin need a bot of a change at this point.


----------



## looigi

Totally agree on BMC. Their kit is tired. They need something fresh.


----------



## Rashadabd

The new Lotto kit is starting to grow on me a little. Still not a favorite, but I like it a little more now:

Gallery: Lotto-Belisol Team Launch | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

I came across this today. It's still kind of funnny to see some of these faces in new kits:

Thumbnail Gallery Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## carbonLORD

kbwh said:


> Italian Pro Conti awesomness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with Vini Fantini of 2013. That team is registered as Yellow Fluo and will ride MCipollinis in 2014 too.


Looks like a Festina Jersey.

https://www.google.com/search?q=festina+jersey&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=4JnEUuDlI6bF0QXl2IHwDg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1525&bih=977


----------



## carbonLORD

BMC's use of black and red is tired. Go back to black and white and use a Swiss cross as an accent.

But, this is why I make my own kits.

1st... 2003 Voler










2nd 2007 Castelli










3rd, 2014 Voler (with matching caps this time)
















Since wearing current team kits seems to be a fashion faux pas to some.


----------



## pulser955

I think the new UnitedHealthcare kit is the best one I have seen yet. 
UnitedHealthcare Unveils New Look And Wilier Bikes For 2014 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Froome in the new Sky kit, from his twitter feed. I already posted it in the Lounge but it needs more shaming.


----------



## rufus

RedViola said:


> I am interested in seeing the team-issue De Rosas. Barring the influence of some coked-out graphic designer or a Lampre-style heist (another Italian job?), those bikes should look fantastic in the peloton.


----------



## kbwh

Lampre-Merida. I don't like that they've made the blue darker. And there's not enough fuchsia!


----------



## looigi

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Froome in the new Sky kit, from his twitter feed. ...


I think that would look better on Miley Cyrus, J-Lo or somebody like that.


----------



## r1lee

looigi said:


> I think that would look better on Miley Cyrus, J-Lo or somebody like that.



+100000, what we wear is bad enough, but that's just outright crazy. No wonder people say Rapha feels great, there's no damn material


----------



## kbwh

That's not the Rapha you can buy...


----------



## Rashadabd

pulser955 said:


> I think the new UnitedHealthcare kit is the best one I have seen yet.
> UnitedHealthcare Unveils New Look And Wilier Bikes For 2014 | Cyclingnews.com


I like this one as well. I also dig the new bikes (the Wilier Cento1 SR)!


----------



## kbwh




----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


>


The Lampre and Ag2r kits just don't do anything for me. I appreciate that they thought outside the box a bit, but it's time for a change and for the look to be revisited in my opinion.


----------



## LostViking

Sky - Soon to be seen in a Stripper Club near you!

Lampre Merida - Very nice.

AG2R: - What can be said that has already not been said - ugly.

United Healthcare - [Yawn]


----------



## LostViking

No major changes to the Movistar kit...and that's alright by me.

View attachment 290371


----------



## Rashadabd

LostViking said:


> No major changes to the Movistar kit...and that's alright by me.
> 
> View attachment 290371


Yeah, they have a good look, the new Canyon bikes look pretty cool as well. I guess Pinarello is focusing on Sky like Rapha. I love the look of the Pina Dogma K, but their prices are just so outrageous....


----------



## den bakker

r1lee said:


> +100000, what we wear is bad enough, but that's just outright crazy. No wonder people say Rapha feels great, there's no damn material


fat lampre guy is being tempted to change team.


----------



## rufus

That AG2R kit would look real sweet if they'd just change that brown to black.


----------



## love4himies

Garmin-Sharp:









Note the WWF now on their jerseys . 









From Garmin-Sharp website:



> “We are honored to partner with WWF and help its critical mission of creating a future where people live in harmony with nature,” says Jonathan Vaughters, CEO, Slipstream Sports and Team Garmin-Sharp. “We’re thrilled to contribute to WWF’s efforts to ensure that cyclists, cycling fans, and everyone else have a healthy, thriving planet to enjoy for generations to come.”


----------



## brainer23

my favorite!

Garmin unveils 2014 jersey, WWF partnership - VeloNews.com


----------



## LostViking

Garmin-Sharp - One of the best so far. Still recognizable, but nicely updated - the white helps. 

As we see riders from above a lot (televised events), this bold back pattern will help Garmin fans sort out their boys easily from the black crows of the peloton.


----------



## JSR

love4himies said:


> Garmin-Sharp:
> 
> Note the WWF now on their jerseys .


When I first saw the headlines announcing WWF sponsorship I thought "Oh, World Wrestling Federation. That's a perfect fit. They won't care about any negative association with bicycling."

But I was wrong.

JSR


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Garmin jersey looks Sharp!

I don't like the different design on the back though. For recognising jerseys from overhead shots the large clear writing looks good. Nice clean design.


----------



## Rashadabd

Team United Healthcare out on the road:

726J1202.jpg | UnitedHealthcare Pro Cycling


----------



## jmoryl

rufus said:


> That AG2R kit would look real sweet if they'd just change that brown to black.


I don't mind the brown on the AG2R kit; the whole design is a bit less cluttered than most and the colors unique. For a bad use of brown, see Footon-Fuji's kit from 2010.


----------



## kbwh

Garmin-Sharp: Nice update. I just hope that the shorts stay black. 
Good to see a team go brighter when almost everybody else go darker. I like the asymmetric back. Funny that somehow they managed to put the red stripe in the same spot as the "Belgian" stripe of the new Lotto-Belisol kit.

The new Katusha reminds me of that "classic" Polish natl team pic.


----------



## looigi

The Sharp jersey looks Garmin.


----------



## love4himies

looigi said:


> The Sharp jersey looks Garmin.


:lol:


----------



## Purt

ORICA-GreenEDGE. 










meh.


----------



## RaptorTC

Yeah, OGE's kits are alright, but I prefer their kits from last year. They've got my favorite color combination, but just need to show off more of that green! I mean, it's in their name.

Also, unfortunate er... "chamois placement" by Clarke there.


----------



## T K

Winner so far, Garmin Sharp by a long shot. Bright, bold and not too cluttered. Sorry but the best word for them is "sharp".


----------



## andrewbell

Cannot ignore the MTN Qhubeka kit, a team for change in peoples lives


----------



## Rashadabd

andrewbell said:


> View attachment 290758
> 
> 
> Cannot ignore the MTN Qhubeka kit, a team for change in peoples lives


They are super cool in my book.


----------



## looigi

RaptorTC said:


> Yeah, OGE's kits are alright... but just need to show off more of that green! I mean, it's in their name...


It is green on the edges, right?


----------



## thalo

Gallery: Teams reveal 2014 kits - VeloNews.com

a little slide show of some of the new kits for 2014. Check out slide #30 for a quality kit.


----------



## love4himies

thalo said:


> Gallery: Teams reveal 2014 kits - VeloNews.com
> 
> ...Check out slide #30 for a quality kit.


Poor Chris. I feel so sorry for him.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Picture #7. Don't flex your biceps if they are smaller than the podium girl's.


----------



## dnice

Rashadabd said:


> The new Lotto kit is starting to grow on me a little. Still not a favorite, but I like it a little more now:
> 
> Gallery: Lotto-Belisol Team Launch | Cyclingnews.com


you get rep for this link because the gallery includes marion rousse. wow!


----------



## Rashadabd

Omega Pharma and BMC out on the road training:

Gallery: BMC In Training In Spain | Cyclingnews.com

Gallery: On The Road With Omega Pharma-QuickStep | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## r1lee

RaptorTC said:


> Yeah, OGE's kits are alright, but I prefer their kits from last year. They've got my favorite color combination, but just need to show off more of that green! I mean, it's in *their name*.


You're right, it's in their name Green Edge, hence all the green is around the edges.


----------



## r1lee

So it looks like giant will be the title sponsor for the team it was only planning to supply bikes to.

Giant Shimano


----------



## Rashadabd

Trek Factory Racing is finally in the house. The kit isn't really all that exciting though.

Trek Factory Racing Reveal New Kit Design | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> Trek Factory Racing is finally in the house. The kit isn't really all that exciting though.
> 
> Trek Factory Racing Reveal New Kit Design | Cyclingnews.com


I like it a lot better now that I see the pinstripes and the whole set up with the bikes and equipment.


----------



## JackDaniels

Rashadabd said:


> Trek Factory Racing is finally in the house. The kit isn't really all that exciting though.
> 
> Trek Factory Racing Reveal New Kit Design | Cyclingnews.com


Cancellara would make a good 50's hollywood gangster.


----------



## LostViking

Trek Factory Team - More black! If this was the only black kit in the peloton - I'd say it's just okay - as it's one of many - what a bore!

View attachment 290871


I wonder what the design team meeting was like:

"Hmmmmm, there's already a lot of black in the peloton, we need to do something to make our team and our sponsor stand out..."

"Oh I know, let's add a bit of white!"

"Genius!"


----------



## Rashadabd

LostViking said:


> Trek Factory Team - More black! If this was the only black kit in the peloton - I'd say it's just okay - as it's one of many - what a bore!
> 
> View attachment 290871
> 
> 
> I wonder what the design team meeting was like:
> 
> "Hmmmmm, there's already a lot of black in the peloton, we need to do something to make our team and our sponsor stand out..."
> 
> "Oh I know, let's add a bit of white!"
> 
> "Genius!"


Hey, it has pinstripes ok!  I mostly agree though, but to be fair to Trek, they have been wearing mostly black for the last couple of years. Ultimately, I think it will look ok when the whole kit and bikes, etc are put together.


----------



## jlandry

dnice said:


> you get rep for this link because the gallery includes marion rousse. wow!


Looks her up...


----------



## Rashadabd

Welcome to your new team | Trek Factory Racing

Welcome to your new team - Trek Factory Racing - YouTube


----------



## pulser955

LostViking said:


> Trek Factory Team - More black! If this was the only black kit in the peloton - I'd say it's just okay - as it's one of many - what a bore!
> 
> View attachment 290871
> 
> 
> I wonder what the design team meeting was like:
> 
> "Hmmmmm, there's already a lot of black in the peloton, we need to do something to make our team and our sponsor stand out..."
> 
> "Oh I know, let's add a bit of white!"
> 
> "Genius!"


It was more like how can we put as little work as possible in to it. I know just take last years kit and make it black with a white sleeve. Bontrager: Trek Factory Racing Replica Jersey (Model #11742)
Its really just the same kit as the off road team from last year.


----------



## den bakker

JackDaniels said:


> Cancellara would make a good 50's hollywood gangster.


seems to have had a healthy christmas break, plenty of raclette and chocolate fondue.


----------



## looigi

Not strictly a kit item, but Garmin/Sharp is following Ryder's lead and going all in with POC helmets and eyewear. Funky.


----------



## Rashadabd

For those who like it, this is how Trek Factory Racing designed their new kit:

It Takes A Team | Trek Factory Racing


----------



## Rashadabd

Giant Shimano and I AM Cycling both released their kits today. You can find Giants, which is a step backward for them if you ask me, on their homepage Giant-Shimano: Slechte journalistiek van de Volkskrant. | Freelance (front-end web) developerKevin de Vette and I AM's is on Cycling News & Race Results | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> Giant Shimano and I AM Cycling both released their kits today. You can find Giants, which is a step backward for them if you ask me, on their homepage Giant-Shimano: Slechte journalistiek van de Volkskrant. | Freelance (front-end web) developerKevin de Vette and I AM's is on Cycling News & Race Results | Cyclingnews.com


Actually, try Team Giant-Shimano | #KeepChallenging for Giant Shimano.


----------



## looigi

Rashadabd said:


> For those who like it, this is how Trek Factory Racing designed their new kit:
> 
> It Takes A Team | Trek Factory Racing


For those who don't like it (me), it serves as a prime example of how not to do it....I guess?

I kinda like the Giant-Shim kit. A clean, contrasty, straightforward design IMO.


----------



## Rashadabd

Giant basically has the same kit as Team Blanco (which became Belkin).


----------



## Rashadabd

looigi said:


> For those who don't like it (me), it serves as a prime example of how not to do it....I guess?
> 
> I kinda like the Giant-Shim kit. A clean, contrasty, straightforward design IMO.


I actually put Trek somewhere in the middle, not the best, but not the worst I have seen this year either. Giant gets a big snore from me for basically doing Blanco all over again, but I guessing it is just a stop-gap until the team finds a replacement sponsor. Giant should accept the reality that BMC, Cannondale, and Trek have embraced and just sponsor the team permanently IMO. Bike manufacturers have the most to gain by sponsoring pro cycling teams and other businesses are becoming less interested in using pro cycling as a marketing tool for a variety of reasons.


----------



## redlizard

Rashadabd said:


> For those who like it, this is how Trek Factory Racing designed their new kit:
> 
> It Takes A Team | Trek Factory Racing


I think it went something more like this:

*Project Lead:* What color guys?
*Guys:* Black. Black. Black. Black. Charcoal black.
*Project Lead:* Brilliant. Should we put something on it?
*Guys*: How about sponsor logos?
*Project Lead*: I like it. Feel like we're forgetting something. Let's add a white sleeve and some pin strips to really spice it up.
*Guys:* That's why you're the boss.
*Project Lead:* Well that's a wrap. How about some coffee before that 9:00 meeting.


----------



## Rashadabd

I give IAM an A+. It might be my favorite for this year along with MTN Qhubeka. 

New signings Chavanel, Frank, Reynes and Pineau don IAM Cycling?s team colours at 2014 launch


----------



## LostViking

Giant-Shimano and IAM - surprise, more black!

IAM would be fine if there weren't already so much black in the peloton - they and Garmin are the only ones that seem to have employed designers - the rest of the black crows - not so much.

In terms of color, Katusha, Cannondale, Lotto, Garmin and I suspect Tinkoff-Saxo will be the only stand-out teams, the rest will be a dark black mass.

IAM, Sky, Trek, MTN Chubaka, Quickstep, Giant - all black!


----------



## LostViking

den bakker said:


> seems to have had a healthy christmas break, plenty of raclette and chocolate fondue.


Lucky dog!


----------



## looigi

LostViking said:


> Giant-Shimano and IAM - surprise, more black!...


FWIW: IAM is navy blue, not black.


----------



## Rashadabd

LV, 

The IAM kit is navy blue and not black:

IAM Cycling's new jersey Photos | Cyclingnews.com

You also forgot the new red Lotto Belisol (which I really like as well) as one of the standouts from the all the dark colors. It's right up there with IAM and MTN Qhubeka for me as the best of the year so far.

Tosh van der Sande shows off the red retro jersey Photos | Cyclingnews.com

United Healthcare is solid (though it looks a lot like Team Novo Nordisc). Giant Shimano is Blanco all over again and BMC, Cannondale and Astana, Movistar, and Tinkoff Saxo apparently have no imagination or ability to to surprise us. I am not even going to address AG2R….


----------



## kbwh

Tinkoff-Saxo is not out yet.


----------



## dnice

I like IAM cycling so far the best. Giant missed an opportunity to do something special. But, then, at least it's brand consistent--logos all over the place, and graphics that are loud, but not special.


----------



## Rashadabd

dnice said:


> I like IAM cycling so far the best. Giant missed an opportunity to do something special. But, then, at least it's brand consistent--logos all over the place, and graphics that are loud, but not special.


I agree.


----------



## den bakker

kbwh said:


> Tinkoff-Saxo is not out yet.



View attachment 291017

On the positive side, no more crotch eagle.


----------



## den bakker

kbwh said:


> Tinkoff-Saxo is not out yet.











On the positive side, no more crotch eagle.


----------



## Rashadabd

den bakker said:


> On the positive side, no more crotch eagle.


Wow, that's a lot of yellow, but I know that's the color that Tinkoff loves. I put this one in the middle as well. I don't love it, but I don't hate it either. I think it would have looked better with more blue on the bib shorts though.


----------



## Rashadabd

For the Omega Pharma lovers:

Behind The Scenes Gallery: Sprint training at Omega Pharma camp - VeloNews.com


----------



## LostViking

Happy the Tinkoff-Saxo Kit is not black!

That automatically brings it to the top of the pack.


----------



## Rashadabd

LostViking said:


> Happy the Tinkoff-Saxo Kit is not black!
> 
> That automatically brings it to the top of the pack.


As does the fact that you are an open and notorious Saxo fan sir!


----------



## LostViking

Rashadabd said:


> As does the fact that you are an open and notorious Saxo fan sir!


LOL - Got Me!


----------



## LostViking

looigi said:


> FWIW: IAM is navy blue, not black.


I'm sure the difference will be obvious when we see them out on the road.
I stand corrected.


----------



## Rashadabd

LostViking said:


> LOL - Got Me!


Lol. This one is for you then. I am interested to see what they can accomplish. They seem to have a stronger team and a focused Contador:

Contador targets Tour, Vuelta in 2014 - VeloNews.com

Despite how much many people despise them, I am going with the rebooted Trek Factory Racing as my team this year. I like the young guys they have brought in and Cancellara is fast and Jens makes me laugh and is old like me. Watch out for Julian Arredondo, having already won last year's Tour de Langkawi, he could easily be this year's Uran or Nairo Quintana.


----------



## looigi

Rabo Liv


----------



## JSR

There's something extra nice about that Rabo Liv, but I just cant get my arms around it.


----------



## kbwh

Picture jersey is rad for a pro team. I like!


----------



## Rashadabd

Adroni and their Bianchi Sempre Pro bikes:

Alessio Taliani Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## JSR

Rashadabd said:


> Adroni and their Bianchi Sempre Pro bikes:
> 
> Alessio Taliani Photos | Cyclingnews.com


Now THAT is what a Bianchi is supposed to look like!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

JSR said:


> Now THAT is what a Bianchi is supposed to look like!


Glad to see a Bianchi that looks like a Bianchi!

Last few years they looked like every other team bike with a mish-mash of swirls and colors.


----------



## RaptorTC

OGE went and ruined everything with their helmets. 








Not good. Doing two halves with blue on one side, green on the other, and white down the middle would have looked a lot better. Or you know, a solid blue, white, or black one with a few color highlights.


----------



## den bakker

Maybe see through was not thought through.


----------



## Rokh On

Yep. Michelle posted that on twitter and it made the rounds pretty quick.


----------



## LostViking

RaptorTC said:


> OGE went and ruined everything with their helmets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not good. Doing two halves with blue on one side, green on the other, and white down the middle would have looked a lot better. Or you know, a solid blue, white, or black one with a few color highlights.


Actually like it. Stands out well in the peloton.


----------



## LostViking

Having seen the Tour Down Under thus far - I have, thankfully, confirmed all my biases :

1) Too much black in the peloton. If SKY wasn't almost always at the front - they'd be hard to find. The other teams like Trek, Giant and Quickstep - ya really have to look closely to find them if they aren't up front.
2) Bright colors pay-off: Easy to find Drapac, Tinkoff, Lotto, Astana, Lampre and such in the pack. Good design choices paying dividends.

One thing has surprised me re the kits:

The amount of white. Hard to sort the UNISA riders from the Orica GreenEdge riders.


----------



## looigi

Way OT but be glad Ralph Lauren isn't designing cycling kits:


----------



## Rashadabd

looigi said:


> Way OT but be glad Ralph Lauren isn't designing cycling kits:
> 
> View attachment 291400


Yikes!!!


----------



## den bakker

looigi said:


> Way OT but be glad Ralph Lauren isn't designing cycling kits:
> 
> View attachment 291400


weak sauce.


----------



## Rashadabd

I love red and white kits, so Drapac gets a big thumbs up from me.

Athletes | DRAPAC Pro Cycling (click on any team member to see the full kit)


----------



## Rashadabd

LostViking said:


> Having seen the Tour Down Under thus far - I have, thankfully, confirmed all my biases :
> 
> 1) Too much black in the peloton. If SKY wasn't almost always at the front - they'd be hard to find. The other teams like Trek, Giant and Quickstep - ya really have to look closely to find them if they aren't up front.
> 2) Bright colors pay-off: Easy to find Drapac, Tinkoff, Lotto, Astana, Lampre and such in the pack. Good design choices paying dividends.
> 
> One thing has surprised me re the kits:
> 
> The amount of white. Hard to sort the UNISA riders from the Orica GreenEdge riders.


I agree with you pretty much across the board there. I think I have pretty much seen everyone at this point and so my final 2014 Kit Podium is as follows:

1.) Team IAM Cycling- It's dark, but ho so sweet.

2.) Drapac Pro Cycling - I love it, it kills Cofidis. 

3.) Lotto Belisol- A nice blend of colors, nothing to complain about at all. 

Honorable Mention- Garmin Sharp- adding the extra white and red took it up a notch even though it wasn't a drastic change.


----------



## Rashadabd

An impressive late addition by the Hincapie Developmental Team. THey will be riding Felt bikes as well:

Hincapie Development Cycling Team


----------



## love4himies

Rashadabd said:


> An impressive late addition by the Hincapie Developmental Team. THey will be riding Felt bikes as well:
> 
> Hincapie Development Cycling Team


I like it.


----------



## dnice

Rashadabd said:


> An impressive late addition by the Hincapie Developmental Team. THey will be riding Felt bikes as well:
> 
> Hincapie Development Cycling Team


the best so far. i really, really lust for it.


----------



## RaptorTC

Agreed. Definitely a fine piece of kit.


----------



## kbwh

The design is nice, but I'm not partial to the grey.


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> The design is nice, but I'm not partial to the grey.


Agreed, not bad - prefer the white version.


----------



## LostViking

Rashadabd said:


> I agree with you pretty much across the board there. I think I have pretty much seen everyone at this point and so my final 2014 Kit Podium is as follows:
> 
> 1.) Team IAM Cycling- It's dark, but ho so sweet.
> 
> 2.) Drapac Pro Cycling - I love it, it kills Cofidis.
> 
> 3.) Lotto Belisol- A nice blend of colors, nothing to complain about at all.
> 
> Honorable Mention- Garmin Sharp- adding the extra white and red took it up a notch even though it wasn't a drastic change.


My Podium goes to:
1) Lotto Belisol - Love the color and the throw-back design.
2) Garmin Sharp - They always do well. Stripes on the back really stand out.
3) Tinkoff Saxo - Yes I'm biased, that's my fav team, but the yellow really pops in the peloton - Two problems: 1) They will have to change it up for Le Tour, Yellow is reserved for the big dog. 2) They look like the Swedish National Team - yeeeesh!

Honorable Mention - IAM Cycling - Nice design, but too dark.


----------



## kbwh

__

The Tinkoff-Saxo kit can easily be made more blue for the tour. Or maybe they can do a Pirata:


----------



## Rashadabd

Oh boy, that is not all good, lol. Why Christina Watches, why?


----------



## kbwh

YellowFluo/Neri and Androni. Splendid.


----------



## Hiro11

Fashion police:
The Garmin kits are clean, recognizable and cool. Lotto's kit this year is similarly awesome. The all-black TFR kit is nice as well if not very inventive (they seem to have borrowed from last year's Bontrager kit). FDJ is essentially unchanged but somehow always great. 

On the other hand, Astana, Giant and OPQS are all cluttered and boring, Belkin's green looks terrible with celeste, Cannondale should have stuck with the "more black" design, AG2R hasn't changed in forever and still has brown shorts, Sky was great three years ago but is starting to look a little played-out. No Euskatel orange = teh suck.


----------



## Rashadabd

It looks like we're not the only ones complaining about the number of black kits in the pro peloton.

Kit clash nightmare | Dubai Tour 2014: stage two – five observations


----------



## dnice

Having watched them on the road now, top three.

- Garmin Sharp
- Lotto Belisol
- Giant Shimano (surprised to say this, but it flat out works, i instantly recognize the team and the brand-- which is what the sponsors want)

Also, on the women's side, I see them wearing Liv/Giant Shimano kit on the road, but the team kit on the website is Rabobank/Liv Giant Shimano. ??????


----------



## looigi

dnice said:


> ...- Giant Shimano (surprised to say this, but it flat out works, i instantly recognize the team and the brand-- which is what the sponsors want)...


Yeah. I said this when I first saw it, an easily recognizable, bold, uncluttered, symmetric pattern. IMO, it looks relatively classy compared to the many more garish and flamboyant kits.


----------



## Rashadabd

dnice said:


> Having watched them on the road now, top three.
> 
> - Garmin Sharp
> - Lotto Belisol
> - Giant Shimano (surprised to say this, but it flat out works, i instantly recognize the team and the brand-- which is what the sponsors want)
> 
> Also, on the women's side, I see them wearing Liv/Giant Shimano kit on the road, but the team kit on the website is Rabobank/Liv Giant Shimano. ??????


Solid choices, Garmin is probably my #4 and Lotto is in my top 3 for sure. I hear you on Giant, but it still just doesn't do anything for me. I kind of like the patterns, but the black, white, and blue is just boring to me, particularly since a very similar scheme was used by Giant and Team Blanco a year or so ago. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Tea...iant-blanco-pro-cycling-team-jersey;2000;1235

I openly admit there is too much black in the peleton this year though.


----------



## atpjunkie

Rashadabd said:


> The Lampre and Ag2r kits just don't do anything for me. I appreciate that they thought outside the box a bit, but it's time for a change and for the look to be revisited in my opinion.


Brown needs to be darker


----------



## atpjunkie

Rashadabd said:


> Yikes!!!


ugly Christmas sweaters are all the rave


----------



## atpjunkie

I know it is a result of needing multiple sponsors but Italian kits in many cases are just ugly
hard to design around 30 frigging logos


----------



## kbwh

A bit like Nascar.


----------



## Rashadabd

Man, those IAM and Lotto kits look killer.

Gallery: 2014 Tour of Qatar, stage 1 - VeloNews.com


----------

